# Pasar radio de estero a mono



## priaranza (Ene 11, 2012)

Me han regalado un radio reloj estereo Clip Sonic AR280 de andar por casa y quisiera pasarlo a mono. Intento hacerlo desde el jack de salida para auriculares pero se oye muy bajo aún a máximo volumen. Mi intencion es conectarlo a un unico altavoz que está en el techo del que desconozco si es de 8 ó 16 ohmios.
Se que debo unir cada activo, de cada canal estereo, a una resistencia y estas a su vez en el el otro extremo al activo del canal mono conservando la misma "masa"  ¿De que valor debe ser esa resistencia? y.. esto tendría que hacerlo antes del jack de salida, es decir desde el mismo cableado de los altavoces del aparato para no perder potencia? 
http://www.wikio.fr/produit/clip-sonic-ar280-179181.html
Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 11, 2012)

Hola Amigo, pregunto, no posee tu equipo algun mando selector de MONO/STEREO?.


----------



## priaranza (Ene 12, 2012)

No, no tiene. Ya lo había mirado, gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 12, 2012)

Prueba con esto.Ver el archivo adjunto 65318
Y de ahí a un pequeño amplificador.
Por aqui hay varios sencillos, y mucha información.


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 12, 2012)

Pregunta Darkbytes: ¿Funciona con menos de 9v? Pregunto porque nunca he probado alimentar a un transistor con menos voltaje, por ejemplo con 3v


----------



## priaranza (Ene 12, 2012)

Darkbytes gracias por tu dedicación pero andaba buscando alguna solucion mas simple, sin poner amplificador, solo usando ya la señal amplificada que sale del aparato. Es para ponerlo en un vestibulo pequeño y no necesito mucho mas. Crees que si cableo como dije al principio saldrá más o menos bien? Lo que no sé muy bien que valor de resistencias poner porque no sé la impedancia del aparato ni la del altavoz al que quiero conectarlo, que supongo que será maximo de 16 ohmios


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 12, 2012)

jarman88 dijo:


> Pregunta Darkbytes: ¿Funciona con menos de 9v? Pregunto porque nunca he probado alimentar a un transistor con menos voltaje, por ejemplo con 3v


Yo supongo que si debe funcionar con 3V así como esta.
En dado caso solo es cuestión de modificar el valor de la resistencia de polarización de base
por una de 470K pero no lo creo necesario.





priaranza dijo:


> Darkbytes gracias por tu dedicación pero andaba buscando alguna solucion mas simple, sin poner amplificador, solo usando ya la señal amplificada que sale del aparato. Es para ponerlo en un vestibulo pequeño y no necesito mucho mas. Crees que si cableo como dije al principio saldrá más o menos bien? Lo que no sé muy bien que valor de resistencias poner porque no sé la impedancia del aparato ni la del altavoz al que quiero conectarlo, que supongo que será maximo de 16 ohmios


No te recomiendo que uses resistencias para unir las dos señales por que se desconoce
la potencia del aparato que no debe ser mucha, pero sin saberlo mejor no hagas eso.
Mejor quita las dos bocinas y usa cables para conectarlas externamente.

Si quieres intentarlo puedes probar con esto.


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 13, 2012)

Y ya que estamos tengo una duda: Como hacer para pasar una señal de estéreo a mono antes del preamplificador. Esto para poder usar el amplificador en modo puente


----------



## priaranza (Ene 13, 2012)

Creo que el mensaje que escribí antes no llegó. Decía que, cuando tenga un ratillo, iba a probar con las resistencias de 4,7 ohm.  Preguntaba si lo mejor sería unirlas antes del jack del auricular?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 13, 2012)

priaranza dijo:


> Creo que el mensaje que escribí antes no llegó. Decía que, cuando tenga un ratillo, iba a probar con las resistencias de 4,7 ohm.  Preguntaba si lo mejor sería unirlas antes del jack del auricular?


Si, si se puede, pero para eso en ves de resistencias usa capacitores.


----------



## priaranza (Ene 13, 2012)

en lugar de las resistencias? y de que capacidad? Y esto en el caso de que ponga un jack de corte en la salida de altavoces? Me olvido de las resistencias?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 13, 2012)

priaranza dijo:


> en lugar de las resistencias? y de que capacidad? Y esto en el caso de que ponga un jack de corte en la salida de altavoces? Me olvido de las resistencias?


Si tomas la salida de auriculares puedes mezclar los canales con 2 capacitores de 10uF
Pero así es como en tu altavoz se va a escuchar muy bajo el sonido.
Por eso te decia lo de usar un pequeño amp.
Por lo regular el conector jack de salida 3.5mm stereo corta el audio antes de llegar al amplificador.
Si ya sabes de donde tomar la salida amplificada puedes usar el esquema que adjunto.
Y solo si se trata de un amplificador que use negativo común para las bocinas.
Ya que hay amplificadores que usan el tipo de salida balanceada y entonces no funcionara.


----------



## priaranza (Ene 14, 2012)

¿condensadores electrolíticos de 10uf ? Seran de voltaje bajo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 14, 2012)

priaranza dijo:


> ¿condensadores electrolíticos de 10uf ? Seran de voltaje bajo.


Condensadores o capacitores, como se les quiera llamar, es lo mismo.
Pueden ser tanto electrolíticos como de tantalio etc. No importa, te funcionaran igual para el caso.
Y si, si puedes usar de bajo voltaje, digamos de 10uF a 6.3V o 10V o mas.
Pero esos son para la opción de la salida de auriculares.
Ahora, con respecto al valor en Microfaradios, yo he usado desde 3.3uF hasta 22uF
Notando obviamente solo un incremento en la respuesta a las bajas frecuencias.
Todo es cosa de que tu mismo experimentes hasta lograr el resultado que deseas.


----------



## priaranza (Ene 15, 2012)

Visto por encima, inmediatamente antes del jack de auriculares llegan 4 cables (que imagino vendran de los dos altavoces, 2 por cada altavoz, aunque por el color no veo ninguno común) y unos condensadores pequeños tipo lenteja.
Si vinieran del previo, no tocaría ese jack y sacaría directamente otros cables directos de los altavoces y los uniria con condensadres o con resistencias?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 15, 2012)

priaranza dijo:


> Visto por encima, inmediatamente antes del jack de auriculares llegan 4 cables (que imagino vendran de los dos altavoces, 2 por cada altavoz)


Es lo que te mencionaba sobre el tipo de amplificador.
Pero hay equipos donde mandan los 4 cables aunque dos sean el polo negativo.
Para eso necesitas verificar si dos de ellos van al negativo o si salen independientes del amp.
También podrias hacer una conexión en puente, solo que esto dara el doble de potencia para el altavoz.
Te adjunto el esquema de todas maneras, pero vete consiguiendo el IC de audio del radio. 
Busca su hoja de datos y saldras de muchas dudas.
Haz tus pruebas, y espero que algo te pueda servir...


----------

